# audio problems on TNT



## bnewt (Oct 2, 2003)

this past weekend. Can't remember the program, but there was drop outs in the audio. TNT is always having sound or lip sync problems. Is there a way to ask why?


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

I didn't notice anything untoward on TNT this weekend. Usually it's better to have a time span to nail it down, or a show at least.


----------



## finniganps (Jan 23, 2004)

I've had sync problems on TNT for months - doesn't seem to matter what the show is. It just happens periodically and most often on TNT for me.


----------



## BetterOff (Jun 15, 2009)

My wife and I noticed sync issues and drop outs as well while watching King Kong on TNT on 7/25 between 5:00 and 7:00 CST. I don't watch TNT too often, so I'm not sure if it does it all the time or not.


----------



## catnapped (Dec 15, 2007)

It was awful during Fast & The Furious. Dropouts, clipping, whatever you want to call it, bleech.

I've also been having major problems with GSN the past week...same dealio: dropouts, stuttering, clipping, whatever you want to call it, the sound quality is AWFUL


----------



## bnewt (Oct 2, 2003)

King Kong was the program. Only on hd feed not the sd. Agree with the other poster, TNT is always having problems with lip sync....it was horrible during the NBA games


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I haven't seen lip sync issues in a while, but for weeks now I've seen the dropped/clipping audio problems.

I'm pretty sure it is a TNT issue, and not a Dish one... but that isn't getting it fixed any time soon apparently.


----------



## Ohioankev (Jan 19, 2006)

I have experienced the lip sync issues every other week on TNT HD but on the first episode of HawthoRNe I add a weird audio glitch, it seemed everyone was talking through a fan for the first minute and a half. That was the first and only time I had that kind of audio problem.


----------



## yodotcom (Aug 11, 2009)

I have been having all kinds of audio problems on TNT. This is the only station I seem to be having a problem with. While watching Leverage 2 weeks ago I lost the voices for the last 10 minutes. I recorded it on it's next showing and everything was fine. While watching The Closer tonight I had background music but not voices, except during commercials. All other channels appear to be fine. I have also had audio fading in and out during shows. It's getting frustrating to be in the middle of a show or trying to watch a recording with no sound. I'm running Directv with HD service. I don't think this has anything to do with Directv. All other stations appear to be fine.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Thanks for info from the DirecTV side... As it happens I watched the Closer tonight and didn't have any audio problems.

I have in the past had the with TNT... and probably will again... but tonight has been fine for a change.


----------

